# Lorex and iPhone



## Jordanmica (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a Lorex LNE3003 connected, however I can't seem to connect it to my iPhone. I just get a question mark in the middle of picture.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you sure that they are on the same network?


----------



## Jordanmica (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes. When I try on iPhone I just get a ? In a blue box?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Has the hardware's firmware been updated?


----------



## Rodog (Feb 28, 2014)

Do NOT update firmware. When I did it ruined my stytem...Your ports to view in iphone5 :

Try these:

Client port : 9000
HTTP Port : 4000
Mobile Port : 18000


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please do not post in a 3 year old thread.


----------

